
The Trade of the Century: When George Soros Broke the British Pound - nnx
http://priceonomics.com/the-trade-of-the-century-when-george-soros-broke/
======
caseysoftware
This is the best summary I've read. It details the mechanics of the entire
process and the steps that Soros and his fund (Quantum) took to pull the whole
thing off.

